

MI6 spy found dead in sports bag had illegally hacked into data on Bill Clinton - fred1234
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/6613428/Secrets-of-MI6-spy-found-dead-in-bag-revealed.html

======
fred1234
Also in the news today: "One of Britain’s most mysterious unsolved cases"

[http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/6613428/Secret...](http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/6613428/Secrets-
of-MI6-spy-found-dead-in-bag-revealed.html)

> His sister Ceri Subbe also told the inquest he did not enjoy the “flash car
> competition and post-work drinking culture” of MI6. He had applied to return
> to GCHQ, in Cheltenham, but bosses were slow in approving this. Mr Williams,
> a keen cyclist originally from Anglesey, North Wales, died shortly after
> returning from a hacking conference in America. He had been to see a drag
> queen show by himself two days before he was last seen alive, on August 15,
> 2010. Eight days later his naked body was found folded into the 32in by 19in
> bag placed in the bath of his flat in Pimlico, central London. His mobile
> phone and sim cards were laid out on a table. The last computer evidence of
> him being alive showed him looking at a cycling website. Detectives are
> still baffled as to how the maths genius and expert cryptographer died.

EDIT: Two weeks ago, there was another "source" with new information. Somebody
wants to keep the investigation alive?

> Now a source at the heart of the investigation has told The Mail on Sunday
> that Scotland Yard detectives believe an agent from an unknown secret
> service broke into the victim’s flat to destroy or remove evidence. The new
> claim centres on the revelation that part of the forensic equipment placed
> in the flat after the body was found was moved – despite the fact the
> building was under armed police guard. Special footplates, which allow
> officers to walk across a crime scene without contaminating it, were moved
> after the first day of the investigation. This led Scotland Yard to conclude
> that someone must have scaled the building’s walls and broken in through the
> skylight to cover their tracks.
> [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3199587/Agents-
> kille...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3199587/Agents-killed-
> body-bag-spy-got-flat-skylight-destroy-evidence-New-theory-solve-mystery-
> five-years-later.html)

~~~
jacquesm
> Detectives are still baffled as to how the maths genius and expert
> cryptographer died.

Geniuses, the lot of them. If someone is folded into a bag it stands to reason
that he died by being murdered, it's not as if the body would have entered
that bag by its lonesome and then padlocked it shut from the inside (they
actually claimed that's what happened...).

The question is not 'how he died', the question is who killed him.

~~~
hahainternet
If you'd bothered to look into this case even slightly you'd know how much
nonsense you're typing. That sort of research apparently just isn't needed
before you arrogantly assume you're right though.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the HN guidelines by being uncivil and unsubstantive.

On HN, when someone is wrong, please don't rudely call names without giving
information. Instead, politely explain how they are wrong. Then the atmosphere
isn't poisoned and we all learn something.

~~~
hahainternet
In reality what happens is the comment is ignored, the parent poster takes the
disagreement to reinforce their beliefs. Nothing is gained and the discussion
becomes more polarised.

It should not be my responsibility to meet any burden of proof whatsoever
given the parent poster did not. I was as polite as I felt was required.

~~~
dang
Feelings don't determine what's required to comment here. The site guidelines
do.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
hahainternet
The site guidelines indicate the poster parented to what you are complaining
about committed exactly the same offences.

A negative, empty post that adds nothing substantial yet accuses a wide range
of authorities of being beyond stupid and possibly complicit in murder.

How do you propose I counter this without posting something that can be
considered rude?

~~~
dang
> How do you propose I counter this without posting something that can be
> considered rude?

Politely provide relevant information. This will refute the wrong statement
far more persuasively than saying angry things with no information.

